# FREDRIKSTAD | Trosvikstranda | Pro



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Trosvikstranda is a large re-development scheme that is planned to be built on the rivefront of the city of Fredrikstad. Fredrikstad is Norways fifht largest urban area. It's located south of Oslo and it is part of the urban region surrounding the Oslofjord. 

The project is still going through planning, but the developer hopes to start construction next year.


----------

